# Chainsaws and Pumps



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

So are we digging out the chainsaws and pumps this weekend or what? Doug


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

There's supposed to be highs in the teens and lows below zero later this week.

I'm sure the birds will stick close to the Missouri River in SD when that happens and everything else freezes solid.

I'm getting sick of inconsistent weather, makes predicting the migration almost impossible.


----------



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

It's amazing how fast a forecast changes. We have a good chance of getting some measurable snow on Wed. into Thurs. I better keep that ice fishing gear out a little longer. Doug


----------

